# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  ما هي الحركة ( الشعوبية ) ؟

## زين العابدين الأثري

السلام عليكم
قرأت في بعض المقالات عن حركة تسمى ( الشعوبية ) وكثيرا ما أجد اسم ابراهيم البليهي - اللبرالي - مقترنا بها , فما هي هذه الحركة بإختصار ؟

----------


## آل عامر

الشعوبية نسبة غير قياسية إلى (( الشعوب)) وهم فريق من الناس لا يرون للعرب فضلا على غيرهم 
بل يبالغون في ذلك فيذهبون إلى تنقصهم والحط من قدرهم حتى ألفوا في ذلك الكتب. 
وسموا بذلك لانتصارهم للشعوب

----------


## زين العابدين الأثري

بارك الله فيك اخي آل عامر .


هل من مزيد ؟؟؟

----------


## ابو سلوى

الشعوبيين
هم من يدسون في ثنايا كتبهم كل ما من شأنه الحط من قدر العرب والتهوين من مفاخرهم التقليدية كالكرم والشجاعة والفروسية وكذلك الطعن فى أنسابهم وإرجاع كل فضل ألى الأعاجم . وأهم هولاء المزورين للتاريخ والأنساب والمخترعين للأخبار أبو عبيدة مولى تيم قريش الفارسى الأصل كان ابوه على دين اليهودية وجده مجوسياً وغيلان الشعوبى مؤلف كتاب مثالب قريش .
وقد انقسم أصحاب النشاط الأدبى من الشعوبيين إلى عدة جماعات :
رواة التاريخ وواضعو الأخبار وسياتى لهم شرح فيما بعد !
رواة الأدب وواضعوا الشعر : عرفوا خطورة الشعر كسلاح للدعاية والتوجيه فنحلوا الأشعار التى توفق هواهم وتدعم دعواهم ومنهم خلف الأحمر وحماد الراوية وكلاهما مولى
مؤلفو الكتب ضد العرب ( كتب المثالب ) وكان سعيد بن حميد بن اليختان شديد العصبية على العرب وله كتاب فضل العجم على العرب وافتخارها واكثر الجهمى من المثالب وتناول جلة الناس وتطاول على العمريين والعثمانين وذكر العباس بأمر عظيم فعاقبه المتوكل والكثير وسياتى له شرح مفصل 

الشكل الدينى : اتخذوا من الزندقة سلاحاً يكيدون به الأسلام 
استعانو بالديانات القديمة وهى المانوية نسبة إلى مانى الفارسى الأصل 
فاتجهوا إلى الوضع وإلى وضع أقوال على لسان بعض الصحابة والتابعين 
فعبدالكريم بن أبى العوجاء يتهم بالزندقة ويفسد أحاديث الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم 
بما يضع فيها ويقر حين يقتله المنصور بأنه وضع أربعة الاف حديث مكذوب مصنوع 
يقول الجاحظ معلقاً : واعلم أن هذه الأحاديث من أحاديث الفرس وهم أصحاب نفخ وتزيد 


_______________

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## الطيبوني

*

يقول أبو محمد حرب بن إسماعيل الكرماني رحمه الله**

( ومن السنة الواضحة البينة الثابتة المعروفة .......


**ان يعرف للعرب حقها وفضلها وسابقتها ويحبهم لحديث رسول اللَّه -صلى اللَّه عليه وسلم-: "حبُّ العربِ إيمانٌ وبُغضهم نفاق" ولا يقول بقول الشعوبية وأراذل الموالي الذين لا يحبون العرب، ولا يقرون لها بالفضل، فإن قولهم بدعة وخلاف ) 

و قال بعد ذلك 

**( الشعوبية: وهم أصحاب بدعة يقولون: العرب والموالي عندنا واحد لا يرون للعرب حقًّا، ولا يعرفون لهم فضلًا، ولا يحبونهم، بل يبغضون العرب، ويضمرون لهم الغل والحسد والبغضة في قلوبهم. هذا قول قبيح ابتدعه رجل من أهل العراق، وتابعه نفر يسير فقُتِلَ عليه )*

----------

